# Trainers Watertown NY - Canada?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I was thinking to look over the Canadian borer to look for a group of people or training. Does anyone know how I can go about this? I have no idea what's the behind the border, what's close and whats not. I've been googling Schutzhund Clubs in Canada but the distances are the same as in NY. Does anyone know about private groups etc. 
Good obedience trainers that are not "pet oriented"? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

how far are you from Buffalo??? Marcus Hampton works privately with people, and there is a small club in Buffalo...owner of property where club meets is from Czech...

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Buffalo is about +/- four hours away from Watertown. 

If it is worth it, I am willed to drive. But I'm not driving for five minutes of training. I will no longer do that. It's not economical. If I put that much money into training and that includes gas, than I want to get something out of it.


----------



## coldpaws (Sep 5, 2012)

I live near Potsdam and am finding training opportunities very limited in the area. So far I have found the Syracuse Working Dog Club. Not sure how active they are, but they have a FB page with info. I have talked with club member Ben Alanson and he is a certified French Ring decoy and gives private lessons. Also, Dottie's Dog School in Syracuse has obedience for both pet and competition- the instructors there seem to be very accomplished, although i have not spoken to any of them or observed any classes. The Watertown Kennel Club has obedience and agility classes. Finally, there are MANY dog trainers in Ottawa, although I am sure the quality varies. I am going to try and check out Ottawa Dog Sports before my pup arrives. If you find any good trainers or clubs in this are please post them! Mirabel Schutzhund is closer to Potsdam than Watertown, but if the Syracuse club doesn't work out I will try to watch some training there. Missed Ivan Balabanov's seminar ther last week due to my daughter coming home from college- maybe there will be a repat next year. If you find any good trainers or clubs in this area please post them!
Paul


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The Syracuse Club hasn't been very active lately. I have not gotten any email about training lately. Lee's recommendation about Marcus Hampton was spot on. When I came back from Texas I called him and asked if he would like to meet the dogs. He immediately said yes and met us. He worked me more than the dogs and that is exactly what I was looking for. A trainer/helper that sees instantly where the issues lies, gives you guidance and works it out instead of sending you home with the words "you need to do this at home" because certain things you just can't do at home on your own.

That day I joined his group and Sunday was our first day. I get to work all my dogs and the training is as intense as I am used from in Germany. The group is excellent and very welcoming. I finally have a group where I feel "at home". If that makes any sense. He really worked us hard on Sunday and for the first time I felt that it was actually woth driving those three hours and spending the money. In just one day I could see a difference from before and after working with a helper.

If you join that grojp, expect to be out there from 9 am until 1800\1900 at night. And that is how it should be.


----------



## coldpaws (Sep 5, 2012)

Glad to hear that you found a good trainer! It really sounds good. Since I'm about 2 hrs east of watertown, I can't really train in Buffalo. My pup is only nine weeks, so just working on attention/eye contact, house and crate trainng, socialization and "don't chew my leg all the way off". I know what you mean about the "go home and practice" -certainly we need to practice at home, but I have found in the past that good trainers were able to point out many errors that I was unaware I was making.
Enjoy your new training group, it sounds great!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

coldpaws said:


> I live near Potsdam and am finding training opportunities very limited in the area. So far I have found the Syracuse Working Dog Club. Not sure how active they are, but they have a FB page with info. I have talked with club member Ben Alanson and he is a certified French Ring decoy and gives private lessons. Also, Dottie's Dog School in Syracuse has obedience for both pet and competition- the instructors there seem to be very accomplished, although i have not spoken to any of them or observed any classes. The Watertown Kennel Club has obedience and agility classes. Finally, there are MANY dog trainers in Ottawa, although I am sure the quality varies. I am going to try and check out Ottawa Dog Sports before my pup arrives. If you find any good trainers or clubs in this are please post them! Mirabel Schutzhund is closer to Potsdam than Watertown, but if the Syracuse club doesn't work out I will try to watch some training there. Missed Ivan Balabanov's seminar ther last week due to my daughter coming home from college- maybe there will be a repat next year. If you find any good trainers or clubs in this area please post them!
> Paul


Paul -

I'm with Syracuse Working Dog Club and though our training has been few and far between the past few weeks, most of us are hooked up with Empire Working Dog Club in Rochester, NY, so we've been training out that way. Ben Allanson is great, though he has been away lately, getting ready for an upcoming Ring trial in CT. When I got my first working pup, I started off with him and got a lot of good foundation for her before I started seriously training for schutzhund with EWDC.

I believe EWDC is at max capacity and not accepting new club members. Deb Zappia does offer private lessons, and it might not be a bad idea to go out and work with her occasionally for some solid ground-work. I haven't personally worked with either club but I've heard good things about Liberty Working Dog Club in Schnectady, NY and also Northeast K9 in Saratoga Springs, NY. Might be worth it to check them out also.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## coldpaws (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I have talked to Ben afew times and plan to work with him when my girl is a little older (shots finished). Foundation work is exactly what I need, so your info is good to hear. Travel farther than Syracuse once or twice a month after I get going is possible, but I am hoping the SWDC works out as I could train there 4-8 times per month if the timing was right. Thanks again for your info- I have previously only trained for obedience and want to set a good working foundation for my dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liberty WDC has openings now!


----------

